# Deal perfect is catching up



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

i just checked DP again today and found that they now have more stuffs than Dealextreme!! and also with much cheaper prices!!

especially the type c 1.5, normally they come randomly on DX, but now DP have every single color!

they also got the maru octagonal prism, which, i think, means that they are probably gonna stock the maru DIYs later on.


soon they will surpass dealextreme or even cubeforyou, if they continue stalking cubes at this rate.


btw the YJ glow-in-the-dark green 4x4&5x5s are eastsheen mech, and the 2x2 is ES mech with springs i think.


----------



## Worker (Oct 23, 2009)

O.O they're not run by the same company?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 23, 2009)

But you can't buy anything from them


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

msemtd said:


> But you can't buy anything from them



what do you mean??


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Oct 23, 2009)

i ordered a gigaminx from deal extreme
its 10 dollars cheaper than dealperfect


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > But you can't buy anything from them
> ...



Give it a try - their payment system has been broken for weeks. Their forums are teeming with unhappy customers.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 23, 2009)

And they have a YJ 6x6 pillowed!

With screw/spring!


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> if they continue stalking cubes i think they'd beat other sites like cubeforyou.



I love to stalk cubes!


----------



## Cheese_Board (Oct 24, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> And they have a YJ 6x6 pillowed!
> 
> With screw/spring!



It's actually a Diansheng, not a YJ.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > And they have a YJ 6x6 pillowed!
> ...


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 24, 2009)

When the site is working, I will get a pillowed 6x6. Sorry Verdes, catch up and I will buy one of yours.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 24, 2009)

I also brought a YJ 6x6 (the non pillowed one) from Dealperfect. Very good for fun solving, but not for speedsolving.

I'll wait until a clickless V6 comes or a X-Cube 6 comes out to change that. My best time on the YJ 6x6 is 23:30.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you guys been able to buy anything from DP? The whole purchasing system has been jacked for me too. I just ended up finding a similarly priced mini qj on ebay. 9.98 or something like that including shipping.


----------



## panyan (Oct 24, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I also brought a YJ 6x6 (the non pillowed one) from Dealperfect. Very good for fun solving, but not for speedsolving.
> 
> I'll wait until a clickless V6 comes or a X-Cube 6 comes out to change that. My best time on the YJ 6x6 is 23:30.



id like to see some reviews actually


----------



## LNZ (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I'll do a brief review of the YJ 6x6x6 cube here.

The outer two layers turn really smoothly and the internal mechanism is pretty good. And is much less "clicky" than the V6 out of the box. Only locks up about 1/3 of the time of a V6 out of the box too. 

But the fact it still locks up sometimes keeps it from becoming a speedcube. So I only use it for fun solving. Only a clickless V6 or a X-Cube 6 could change this.


----------



## Worker (Oct 24, 2009)

odd whenever I search cube on deal perfect it takes me to this page
http://www.dealperfect.com/shoppingcart.dp/add.24562~quantity.1~OY.|||


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.dealperfect.com/search.dp/TypeID.0~keyword.cube


----------



## Worker (Oct 24, 2009)

ty


----------



## joey (Oct 24, 2009)

So can we actually buy from here or no?


----------



## mazei (Oct 24, 2009)

We can but at the moment can't because the payment system is messed up.


----------



## joey (Oct 24, 2009)

So no  I hope it gets fixed soon, I want some new cubes.


----------



## SlapShot (Oct 25, 2009)

In their forums, it says to E-mail Rachel about doing a manual order through paypal. I E-mailed her on Thursday. Still waiting, and I will let you know if
I am able to successfully place an order.


----------



## Zubon (Oct 26, 2009)

If you really want to order from dealperfect before they get their payment system back on track, try www.popbuying.com

It seems to have the same and even some more cube related stuff. You can even log in with your DP username and password. The prices are the same and the layout is identical to DP.

They now seem to have a knockoff rainbow cube as well as a cheaper edges only void. Loos like this site will take over from DP


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

msemtd said:


> But you can't buy anything from them



Why does that getta smiley face?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 27, 2009)

Edmund said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > But you can't buy anything from them
> ...



You're right - that should be a frowny -- you can email them to arrange an order but so far I've had no response. 

I've place an order with popbuying.com for a white Type-A 3rd Gen (sku 24562) to see if the service to the UK is any good. I found that my DealPerfect account credentials worked too! Most interesting.


```
[email protected]:~$ whois dealperfect.com
Registrant Contact Information :
ZHOUSIXIN
周四新
[email protected]
Room202， Building15， Baiyang Road 360， Pudong, 20025
tel:
fax:

[email protected]:~$ whois popbuying.com
Registrant Contact Information :
YinJiawei
yinjiawei
[email protected]
North Baoan Road, 518000
tel:
fax:

[email protected]:~$ dig  dealperfect.com
dealperfect.com.        600     IN      A       66.90.101.118

[email protected]:~$ dig popbuying.com
popbuying.com.          600     IN      A       67.159.28.110
```

So, not the same IP but the same authentication backend.


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

popbuying.com said:


> If you need other shipping methods for special requirement,please contact us by sending an Email to : [email protected] ,we will give you a reply in 24 hours.



It is Dealperfect, basically.

Found it while looking at prices on the type a2 i want


----------



## Konsta (Oct 27, 2009)

Zubon said:


> If you really want to order from dealperfect before they get their payment system back on track, try www.popbuying.com


Or this http://www.pbpurchase.com/oshoppingcart.pr

But I used popbuying in my order. And I made a *huge* order


----------



## rookie (Oct 27, 2009)

tried to buy from popbuying. didnt work. tripped up when i clicked 'pay now' with paypal. got a crazy error message

edit: but apparently, it worked.... got an email from popbuying telling me that they have processed order... weird


----------



## panyan (Oct 27, 2009)

Konsta said:


> And I made a *huge* order



well tell us so we can get excited too


----------



## Konsta (Oct 27, 2009)

panyan said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > And I made a *huge* order
> ...



About $70... just cubes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 27, 2009)

they added a bunch of new stuffs now!!

maru mini (include fluorscent transparent)
rainbow cube
maru mini keychain
maru 2x2
windmill cube
mahjong cube
unknown 2x2
yunjung vcube 5


----------



## Spyyder (Oct 28, 2009)

I was planning on buying the Black C4Y cube from dealperfect, but since I can't should I order it from cube4you or popbuying and save some money?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> unknown 2x2


I think that (may) be a Edison 2x2. It kinda looks like one.

They also have a type A 3rd model (if you don't know this already)


----------



## SlapShot (Oct 28, 2009)

Spyyder said:


> I was planning on buying the Black C4Y cube from dealperfect, but since I can't should I order it from cube4you or popbuying and save some money?




I am completely convinced that DealPerfect got around their paypal troubles by starting a new store. When I went to enroll at PopBuying, it said that
my E-mail was already enrolled (it was enrolled at DP).

I said in an earlier post that I had sent an E-mail to rachel at DP about a manual purchase. Tonight I got a reply E-mail with a link. The link
goes to PopBuying.:fp

Buy it from PB. I already purchased the A5 cube I was waiting to purchase
at DP. You'll save yourself time and money.


----------



## Spyyder (Oct 28, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> snip



thanks man.

Is paypal denying service to dealperfect or something?


----------



## SlapShot (Oct 28, 2009)

They lost their ability to use paypal, because paypal was upset at some of the things they were selling. Now removed, but at one time I saw they were selling brass knuckles.


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know what kind of megaminx this is? QJ PVC?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22362

Most of this stuff is cheaper than ebay!


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 28, 2009)

LL 4x4x4:

Black: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25583
White: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25584


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

Did noone read my post earlier?
Look at the email in the payment and shipping tab.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 28, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> LL 4x4x4:
> 
> Black: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25583
> White: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25584



And these are good 4x4x4s? I've never heard of them, but they look nice.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 28, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > LL 4x4x4:
> ...



I'm not sure, but they look like QJs...

hmm...


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 28, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



My QJs have matte stickers these have glossy stickers. also these are 66mm^3 where QJs are 60mm^3.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 28, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



The normal sized QJs are about (66 mm)^3


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 28, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



These are minis i think

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25275
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24169
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24168

I wouldn't bet my life as I haven't ordered from here before, but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 28, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > HowSuneIsNow said:
> ...



http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25275 This one is 6cm, but not QJ. I ordered this one. Not really sure what the structure is, tho.. Not too happy if they actually have ES cores. But it's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Worker (Oct 28, 2009)

I emailed them for how to order and I was given this link http://www.pbpurchase.com/oshoppingcart.pr


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 28, 2009)

Konsta said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



the edge pieces are hollow, and it is 6cm, so I'm thinking that is an ES core.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 28, 2009)

Worker said:


> I emailed them for how to order and I was given this link http://www.pbpurchase.com/oshoppingcart.pr



I already posted that link in this thread 



masterofthebass said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...


Ok, good to know. 
I actually thought it would be V4 type cube, because it looked like it was the same set with those 6x6s and 7x7s :fp Well, it wasn't too pricey, so I added it in to my order.
I'm still searching a 4x4 that sits to my hands. I believe X4 will be that kind of cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2009)

i think LL means lan-lan???


and also, YJ is yonjung


----------



## johnson (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes LL = lanlan
and MHZ = c4y


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

lanlan 2x2:

http://www.yz9981.cn/gallery.php?id=417&img=1107
http://www.yz9981.cn/goods.php?id=417


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 29, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> lanlan 2x2:
> 
> http://www.yz9981.cn/gallery.php?id=417&img=1107
> http://www.yz9981.cn/goods.php?id=417



Any info on how good it is?


----------



## johnson (Nov 2, 2009)

Lanlan and maru, which is the best on spring 2x2?


----------



## Novriil (Nov 2, 2009)

Konsta said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



I made a order recently too..

about 120$

11 3x3s, 3 ES 2x2s and a skewb


----------



## panyan (Nov 2, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



i think id have a heart attack with the excitement of that order coming through


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 2, 2009)

johnson said:


> Lanlan and maru, which is the best on spring 2x2?



maru.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 2, 2009)

panyan said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



nope.. Not very much.. I'm actually a bit unexcited (feeling down is the word maybe) because they don't come for the competition.. And then I'd really like to try those A II's and A III.. And I'm selling most of them.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 2, 2009)

Novriil said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...




Dealperfect doesnt have A III. they have the New A III


----------



## Worker (Nov 4, 2009)

So type A 3rd gen is New type A III?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 4, 2009)

Worker said:


> So type A 3rd gen is New type A III?



that's right. but the 3x3x3 Magic Intelligence Test Cube A 2nd Gen is type A II though.


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 4, 2009)

Has anyone ordered from them recently?! It seems you have to order by e-mail. :confused:
Do you know this cube?! http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.25263
Is it good?!


----------



## Zubon (Nov 4, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Worker said:
> 
> 
> > So type A 3rd gen is New type A III?
> ...




This Type A II from dealperfect is absolutely amazing for me. It never locks up which is a good thing for me because I turn forcefully and inaccurately.

Buy it!


----------



## panyan (Nov 4, 2009)

Zubon said:


> because I turn forcefully and inaccurately.



you sound the exact opposite of what i expected a japanese cuber to turn like - lol!


----------



## Zubon (Nov 4, 2009)

panyan said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > because I turn forcefully and inaccurately.
> ...



Haha, I am in Japan but I am not Japanese. I guess accurate turners like Nakajima Yuu give the Japanese cubers a reputation as having a lot of cubing finesse.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 4, 2009)

Zubon said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Worker said:
> ...



That's good.. because I ordered 2 of them for myself..

Feliks uses them too and he likes them.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 4, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



Haha, awesome 
Althought, I ordered everything just for me and Minerva. 
5 3x3s, 2 2x2s, 3x3x4 white (I already bought a black one), and 4x4.

Yesterday I got 5 3x3s, a 4x4 and a black pyraminx. 3 different orders came the same day.

I guess you could say I'm a bit addicted to buying cubes.
Well, I don't buy anything else, basically, so it's not that big a deal


----------



## Zava (Nov 4, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Has anyone ordered from them recently?! It seems you have to order by e-mail. :confused:
> Do you know this cube?! http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.25263
> Is it good?!



cubies look like JSK (clone) cubies but the springs don't match. 
I say you should buy it, it looks good, nameg egy ezresért simán jó


----------



## Zava (Nov 4, 2009)

so..
I want to buy a qj mini 4x4, this is the real thing right?
also, what do you know, which one is the best of the screw-spring 2x2s?
1
2
3

thanks!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.25789

Holey Megaminx


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 4, 2009)

Zava said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ordered from them recently?! It seems you have to order by e-mail. :confused:
> ...



no, that's a type c 1.5

there are 3 different Type C I:

Orginal type c (the ones with normal centers)
Retooled Type C (the ones with 2 holes on the corner of the center)
Type C 1.5 (the one with JSK-like Centers)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 4, 2009)

Zava said:


> so..
> I want to buy a qj mini 4x4, this is the real thing right?
> also, what do you know, which one is the best of the screw-spring 2x2s?
> 1
> ...



3 is the maru 2x2-the best of bests.
2 is lan-lan 2x2 (ES mech with springs. it has better corner-cutting than Diansheng 2x2)
1 is complete crap. 




EDIT: i was wrong. #1 is the diansheng 2x2, which is pretty good. i got confused with this: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18286


----------



## Novriil (Nov 4, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



well yeah.. I have bought many cubes too. I after this order I have like.. 30 cubes maybe? It's quite alot to me.. My first bought cube was a month more than a year.. and second was.. like.. june? 

And my parents aren't really happy with it..


Damn.. the order will never make it before Est Open.. :/


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 4, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.25789
> 
> Holey Megaminx



Its $28 on Mefferts.com

Also free shipping.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 8, 2009)

BUMP!

They are now selling a lot more cubes. Including genuine Rubik's cubes and a knockoff tetraminx.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 8, 2009)

Zubon said:


> BUMP!
> 
> They are now selling a lot more cubes. Including genuine Rubik's cubes and a knockoff tetraminx.



they had the black tetraminx long ago, but the white one is new.


----------



## Zava (Nov 8, 2009)

okay, anyone has info of this one?


----------



## Worker (Nov 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Pitzu said:
> ...



Do you know if all of their type Cs are C 1.5 or just some of them?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 9, 2009)

Zava said:


> okay, anyone has info of this one?



that's the v-cube mechanism.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 9, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > okay, anyone has info of this one?
> ...



Why 5-7 cubes are with v-cube mechanism, but the 4x4 is ES?
I mean, they're like the same set. 4x4


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

i was wrong about the 2x2. the screw-spring 2x2 on DP is the diansheng 2x2, which is pretty good (though not as good as the LL and MARU 2x2). 
the one that i thought is bad is from dealextreme.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18286 <-- that's the crappy one.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 12, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.25789
> 
> Holey Megaminx, *BATMAN!*



I had to get that one off my chest. So how is everyone ordering off of DealPerfect? I know someone said e-mail, but that looks weird. Also, can you order multiple items?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 12, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> So how is everyone ordering off of DealPerfect? I know someone said e-mail, but that looks weird. Also, can you order multiple items?


I got poor service via email ordering so I use the popbuying.com route: it's the same organisation, same products, different domain name. Still takes 2 weeks to cross the globe, but hey... Free postage dude!


----------



## Novriil (Nov 12, 2009)

Only problem with DP is that they take SO LONG to send the order..

Or just everybody are ordering right now?



I'd like to get my stuff already.. Tried Teemu's AII and it was so nice.. Want my own already.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Only problem with DP is that they take SO LONG to send the order..
> 
> Or just everybody are ordering right now?
> 
> ...



I already got mine and it is soooo good 
I'm sure your cubes will arrive soon.

Popbuying didn't send any shipping confirmation, so if you're wondering about that, you can go there and check the order status.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 12, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Only problem with DP is that they take SO LONG to send the order..
> ...



Well that's what I'm checking... They promised to send the order on 4th November if I remember correctly. Yesterday I checked it was still processing or I don't remember. I'll go and check again


----------



## Konsta (Nov 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...



Sometimes they don't have some item available and you have to wait for shipping. Usually the more you order, the more likely you'll have product or two that aren't available atm.

I just checked my 2x2 order and it took less than 2 days to ship them:
"11/5/2009 10:42:46 AM Instant Order Received Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
11/6/2009 7:51:26 AM	Collecting Products Now Processing.
11/7/2009 3:13:16 PM	Package Shipped "

Tracking:
"left Hong Kong for its destination on 12-Nov-2009"

Small delay between those.


----------

